# Opinion on Lamson knives? Also; refinishing wood handles?



## onepiece (Jan 24, 2011)

I picked up a Lamson knife from a yard sale recently.  It appears to have gone through hell,

but appears to be a decent knife from a decent company.  Wood handle, 8", Chef knife.

Heavy as hell, and probably German steel from what I've read.

It has no bolster; which I like, but seems odd considering the knife.  Handle

is in decent but worn shape, so I might need to refinish it by light sanding and staining it.

Best route of doing this?

The back of the knife blade had some odd metal defects as if it was hit with a hammer or tossed around,

but I've sanded that and it is fine in that regard.  Been working on putting a new edge on it and sharpening

it considering it was nearly unusable in terms of sharpness at time of purchase.

Anyways; opinions on Lamson?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Over the years, Lamson has made a lot of knives; most of them good value for the money. Without knowing more about your particular knife, I can't comment; and even with pictures probably don't know enough about Lamson to give you anything useful.

If it's stainless, more likely than not it's "German steel." Back in the day there were some very pure German iron deposits, which made some damn good steel; but that's not the way it works anymore. There's nothing special about "German steel" other than it's value as an advertising phrase. In fact, it's something of a red flag that the "German steel" in question might be _scheiss_.

Go ahead, thin the knife, fix the chips, polish out the scratches, etc. What do you have to lose other than the time you spend doing something you enjoy? If you don't enjoy it, don't do it.

Unless you have some specific reason to stain the handle, just treat it with applications of mineral oil repeated daily until it won't absorb any more, then weekly until the handle has stabilized. Afterwards, every couple of months should do the handle proud.

BDL


----------



## knifesavers (Oct 5, 2011)

As BDL said some mineral oil and time can work wonders on old wood. Dark walnut or rosewood can urn out the best

Sometimes <5% they can have serious issues and turn mushy. Those are few and far between and need other treatments up to rehandling





  








2011-12-26_18-12-47_162.jpg




__
knifesavers


__
Jun 14, 2012












  








2011-12-27_22-18-10_492.jpg




__
knifesavers


__
Jun 14, 2012












  








2012-06-14_20-24-53_898.jpg




__
knifesavers


__
Jun 15, 2012


----------

